# Talking Threesomes....



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

My wife and I were talking threesomes and it is intriguing. We are thinking of inviting a male into the mix. I am uncomfortable and said it would only work if she *could not touch him*. What do you think?

*Just Kidding!!!!!!!*

The reason I posted this is I have now read two threads where the woman suggested the only threesome they'd contemplate the idea would be where their HUSBAND would not be ALLOWED to touch the female.

If a male wrote this I imagine most would start asking if he was Homosexual/bisexual and if there were issues in the marriage around sex and did they know this before marrying.

However when a woman suggests this no one (outside me) even bats an eyelid......


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Those threesome fantasies where the male isn`t allowed to touch the third female should be avoided at all costs.

The limitations mean the wife really isn`t capable of having another woman in their bed.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Those threesome fantasies where the male isn`t allowed to touch the third female should be avoided at all costs.
> 
> The limitations mean the wife really isn`t capable of having another woman in their bed.


Point is no one asked if the woman had lesbian fantasies and this was her way of testing the waters. Everyone just talked about the issues around the threesome.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Havesomethingtosay said:


> My wife and I were talking threesomes and it is intriguing. We are thinking of inviting a male into the mix. I am uncomfortable and said it would only work if she *could not touch him*. What do you think?
> 
> *Just Kidding!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


I must have missed those threads, but my guess is they say that because their *husband* wants the threesome and they are trying to accommodate even though they are uncomfortable with the idea. They set up limits and boundaries to try to make it less scary because again, it sounds like they feel pressured into doing it in the first place.

Could be wrong since I don't know what threads you are talking about.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

yep I would agree that it may because it was the husband that suggested the threesome and wife could not handle the thought of hubby touching another woman..but felt pressured to agree to threesome..

MY take. the day my husband suggests a threesome..with a woman or a man...is the day i tell him to get out..and dont worry about leaving your key..cause a locksmith is on his way ...

but that is just my opinion..for MY marriage..your mileage may vary


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Here are the two threads where threesomes are discussed where the husband would participate but not be allowed contact with the female.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/42486-three-way-fantacy-should-i.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/42218-wifes-friend.html


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

You main point is true if two women have sex it just experimenting and nobody says she is a lesbian or is in the closet it just HOT,but turn it to two men and there is no experimenting he is gay and must have just been hiding it. 

There are many different couples who have their own rules for swinging and there is no pressure,there are women who like to see their men with other women so it not always about the pressure.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

dubbizle said:


> You main point is true if two women have sex it just experimenting and nobody says she is a lesbian or is in the closet it just HOT,but turn it to two men and there is no experimenting he is gay and must have just been hiding it.
> 
> There are many different couples who have their own rules for swinging and there is no pressure,there are women who like to see their men with other women so it not always about the pressure.


Actually it`s often the womans idea for the threesome even though she`s not able to allow the husband to indulge.

It`s not always male pressure on the wife often it`s the wifes idea to "spice it up" but she`s not really into sharing her man.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

The suggestion of having a threesome - or worse, an open marriage - should be treated as a *HUGE RED FLAG* for it could very well be an attempt by one spouse to legitimize an ongoing affair. This was the case with two married acquaintances of mine - one male the other female - whose spouses suggested a threesome only to discover later on that the they were already banging the third person.

I'm all for sharing fantasies but to suggest making them a reality is totally a no go.


----------

